# 7000pts 11000USD - HGVC Seaworld ... reasonable ??



## Elster (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am new to timeshares and to TUG - so hello 
I have been reading around having recently come back from an HH points holiday at the HGVC venue in Villamoura Portugal where I attended a timeshare presentation - this seemed high to me at 12800Euro for 7000pts so I started to undertake some research and it seems (on face value) a much better proposition to buy in the States where the prices are a little cheaper thanks to the UKP  (sorry guys!)

So , a couple of resellers have had Seaworld Hilton platinum week, floating -  up for around 11000USD which seems to be the going rate 

is this a reasonable price or should I be haggling ??

thanks alot


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 30, 2009)

First Welcome to TUG   


Next $11,000 US for 7000 pts at Seaworld  is a good price.  You might be able to find a better price but that better price might not pass ROFR. 

But getting back to you.  Buying US pts may be great for you *but *if most of the time you want to visit Villamoura, you need more info. I'm not sure how easy or hard it is to use US pts at Villamoura since it is not a HGVC resort but is a Hilton International GVC (H*I*GVC) resort.    

Before buying you need that answer. 

PS I'm the moderator here on the Hilton board. I don't know that answer but one of the other members may know. So stick around for the answer.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jul 30, 2009)

price is good, anything around 10 to 11 for 7k is a good price.  I have seen avaialability for Portugal, but not alot.  If this is the main place that you want to travel to, you may want to look into purchasing resale there.

For HGVC buy points where you really want to go to.  For many we just buy points and get what we can.  thats how I do it.

as to the other info, I dont know the answer to that.


----------



## Negociant (Jul 30, 2009)

FYI -- We have been to Vilamoura twice in the last two years.  You can book there but need to do it well in advance.  When we were there last month we did need to switch rooms -- 3 nights in a one bedroom and then 4 nights in a 2 bedroom.

I would be quite surprised to see any resale there since it is so new.


----------



## Elster (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks alot for the replies, really useful... i will see if I can get a straight answer from Hilton on the HIGVC and HGVC differences...


----------



## Elster (Aug 5, 2009)

been offered the following in Scotland and am mulling over 
around 5000UKP for 7000 points equivalent (june fixed week) 2 bed plus fees and transfer, or around 7000UKP for 8400 points equivalent (june/sept fixed week) - 3 bed inc fees and transfer

was hoping to secure a 2 bed in Scotland for no more than around 3-3.5K UKP so obviously I have some rebaselining of my expectations or some further negotiations! .....
with the dollar dropping all the time against the pound the offers of around 11k USD for 7000 points at HGVC Seaworld are looking more attractive by the day!

not sure what folks thoughts are on the above?

thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> price is good, anything around 10 to 11 for 7k is a good price.  I have seen avaialability for Portugal, but not alot.  If this is the main place that you want to travel to, you may want to look into purchasing resale there.
> 
> For HGVC buy points where you really want to go to.  For many we just buy points and get what we can.  thats how I do it.
> 
> as to the other info, I dont know the answer to that.





Negociant said:


> FYI -- We have been to Vilamoura twice in the last two years.  You can book there but need to do it well in advance.  When we were there last month we did need to switch rooms -- 3 nights in a one bedroom and then 4 nights in a 2 bedroom.
> 
> I would be quite surprised to see any resale there since it is so new.


From these threads, It looks like you may be able to use the points from a US resort in Villamoura without a great deal of hassle.  So you may wish to follow thru with the good deal 7000 pt for $11,000 US.


----------



## RLG (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm curious why people think this is a good deal.  I recently sold my 7000 points Bay Club at Waikoloa on Ebay for $5500, i.e. exactly half of this. 

It would take a lot of years at a big maintenance difference to make up for the $5500 difference in price.

I was pretty disappointed in the price I got, but my experience is that Ebay prices reflect current market.


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 5, 2009)

RLG said:


> I'm curious why people think this is a good deal.  I recently sold my 7000 points Bay Club at Waikoloa on Ebay for $5500, i.e. exactly half of this.
> 
> It would take a lot of years at a big maintenance difference to make up for the $5500 difference in price.
> 
> I was pretty disappointed in the price I got, but my experience is that Ebay prices reflect current market.



Yeah...I have to admit I've been wondering the same thing (but didn't want to say anything since I'm a relative newbie)....I just bought a 3brm platinum week at HVGV Sea World (8400 pts) for $6500 right here on TUG, and it's already passed ROFR and is in escrow, so I think the prices have come down some since I started researching several months ago.


----------



## Elster (Aug 6, 2009)

hence why I am holding off !!! 
thanks guys


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 6, 2009)

*Thanks for sharing*

I think folks were only trying to help and perhaps reporting based on what has been shared on the forum. Those of us not looking to buy have no idea unless it is shared on the forum. So folks please give back and share your info.  



> is this a reasonable price or should I be haggling ??



Recent Right of First Refusal (ROFR) threads
ROFR Waived for Kingsland - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103363
Latest HGVC ROFR info - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101469&highlight=ROFR

In the past, the HGVC developed resorts have generally been higher than most of the HGVC affiliate resorts. 
For example:
Should i buy HGVC Bay Club? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88568
Buying in Scotland - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97507
Affiliate vs HGVC brand - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97583

I don't know if anyone knows who is the lowest priced/best value affiliate resort but we do know that one should understand that some of the rules for affiliate resorts may be different. Some of those rules have been shared in various threads but I don't think we have a complete picture.

For example:
Are resale points added in the same account? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102654

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 6, 2009)

robertr55 said:


> I just bought a 3brm platinum week at HVGV Sea World (8400 pts) for $6500 right here on TUG, and it's already passed ROFR and is in escrow, so I think the prices have come down some since I started researching several months ago.



Wow, that sounds like a great deal  

8400 pts annually or EOY?
Was it purchase directly from the owner (private sale) or via one of the many brokers that advertise on the TUG marketplace? If a broker, which one?

Thanks


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 6, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Wow, that sounds like a great deal
> 
> 8400 pts annually or EOY?
> Was it purchase directly from the owner (private sale) or via one of the many brokers that advertise on the TUG marketplace? If a broker, which one?
> ...



Thanks...I think it's a great deal too...thanks to everyone who helped educate me on the right things to do and look for 

It's annual, and was a private sale advertised here in the marketplace by Chris Leahy of CaboBrokers (I know he has/had other sales advertised on TUG, so I guess that makes him a broker?). Closing is being handled by Timeshare Transfers, Inc. in Vero Beach, FL.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 6, 2009)

robertr55 said:


> Yeah...I have to admit I've been wondering the same thing (but didn't want to say anything since I'm a relative newbie)....I just bought a 3brm platinum week at HVGV Sea World (8400 pts) for $6500 right here on TUG, and it's already passed ROFR and is in escrow, so I think the prices have come down some since I started researching several months ago.


Most reports we have had here on TUG have been that your sale should never have passed ROFR. Most reports have been that for platinum pts at true HGVC resorts, the lowest offers which pass ROFR is >$1.10 /pt. So the fact that you could pay  less than $1/pt is a truly amazing deal!!

On the other hand, HGVC Flamingo is a true HGVC resort which doesn't have ROFR. So you can look there and find the best price you can and not worry about ROFR.


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Most reports we have had here on TUG have been that your sale should never have passed ROFR. Most reports have been that for platinum pts at true HGVC resorts, the lowest offers which pass ROFR is >$1.10 /pt. So the fact that you could pay  less than $1/pt is a truly amazing deal!!



Thanks Bill...I'm pretty excited about it. However, I'll also admit that there's a part of me that won't really believe this until I'm able to make my first reservation using my new HGVC points....hopefully soon!


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 6, 2009)

robertr55 said:


> I just bought a 3brm platinum week at HVGV Sea World (8400 pts) for $6500 right here on TUG, and it's already passed ROFR and is in escrow, so I think the prices have come down some since I started researching several months ago.


How much would MF&T be on this week?  This certainly sounds like a good price!


----------



## richardm (Aug 6, 2009)

Make sure you get to review a copy of the estoppels from Susan or Tia before you send in final funds... For that transaction to get past ROFR just seems like something is wrong.. 

I hope not, but that amount is just too low.. Maybe someone at Hilton made a mistake in your favor, but I doubt it..


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 6, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> How much would MF&T be on this week?  This certainly sounds like a good price!



The MF for 2009 was $913.06, plus tax at $177.26 (plus the $95/yr club dues).


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 6, 2009)

richardm said:


> Make sure you get to review a copy of the estoppels from Susan or Tia before you send in final funds... For that transaction to get past ROFR just seems like something is wrong..
> 
> I hope not, but that amount is just too low.. Maybe someone at Hilton made a mistake in your favor, but I doubt it..



Susan was the one who sent the estoppel...we reviewed it together as I wanted to make sure I understood everything on it before I sent them any money. The Hilton representative signed and stamped the ROFR on July 2...maybe they were getting ready to head out for vacation over the July 4th weekend and weren't paying attention?


----------



## richardm (Aug 6, 2009)

Those fees are quoted correctly for the 3br! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you (but I feel bad for the Hilton employee who missed it)! Make sure you also get a copy of the ROFR decision for your records.. 

Pay attention to every step of the closing to be sure you don't give Hilton a chance to review the decision again. There should be a recordable waiver that is given to your closing agent, to be recorded with the new deed. You might also ask the closing agent to reconfirm the correct sale price was given to Hilton (their waiver doesn't show the sale amount on it).. Some of the PCC's were fudging numbers when requesting ROFR decisions, and Hilton has simply started going back to the deeds and determining (based on the stamps) what the actual sale price was! 

Good luck again! Great buy if it works out!


----------



## richardm (Aug 6, 2009)

Just saw your last thread.. Susan is very experienced so you should be in good hands! I feel sorry for the rep that signed off on that number.. Hilton has been still very active on taking the low priced platinums! 

Congrats again...


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 6, 2009)

richardm said:


> Just saw your last thread.. Susan is very experienced so you should be in good hands! I feel sorry for the rep that signed off on that number.. Hilton has been still very active on taking the low priced platinums!
> 
> Congrats again...



Thanks Richard...I did some investigation of Susan (here on TUG, of course) when this process started, and everybody's comments about her made me feel much more comfortable. I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up too high....just in case something gets screwed up...I'll let you know when the recording is complete (if I'm not too happy to remember! ).


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 6, 2009)

robertr55 said:


> Thanks...I think it's a great deal too...thanks to everyone who helped educate me on the right things to do and look for
> 
> It's annual, and was a private sale advertised here in the marketplace by Chris Leahy of CaboBrokers (I know he has/had other sales advertised on TUG, so I guess that makes him a broker?). Closing is being handled by Timeshare Transfers, Inc. in Vero Beach, FL.



Thanks for the info


----------

